# RCW - RightCrowd Limited



## System (18 August 2017)

RightCrowd is a leading developer of physical security, safety and compliance software. 

Since 2004, the Company has invested in research and development to provide innovative solutions which improve security, safety and compliance for organisational workforces,
including employees, contractors and visitors to sites.

RightCrowd products enable corporations to automate many physical security and compliance-related business processes, filling compliance gaps, mitigating security risks, addressing safety issues and reducing the transactional overhead cost of providing security by way of increasing operational efficiencies.

It is anticipated that RCW will list on the ASX during September 2017.

https://www.rightcrowd.com


----------



## Ann (5 May 2019)

A big volume spike on Tuesday 9th April on a low turnover stock...


----------

